# ABCs of death



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I love the illustrations. If you recorded yourself reading the verses it would be a great audio track for a haunted nursery.

http://www.plastic-castle.com/tom/tinies.htm

A is for Amy who fell down the stairs.
B is for Basil assaulted by bears.
C is for Clara who wasted away.
D is for Desmond thrown out of a sleigh.
E is for Ernest who choked on a peach.
F is for Fanny sucked dry by a leech.
G is for George smothered under a rug.
H is for Hector done in by a thug.
I is for Ida who drowned in a lake.
J is for James who took lye by mistake.
K is for Kate who was struck by an axe.
L is for Leo who swallowed some tacks.
M is for Maud who was swept out to sea.
N is for Nevelle who died of ennui.
O is for Olive run through with an awl.
P is for Pete trampled flat in a brawl.
Q is for Quentin who sank in a mire. 
R is for Rhoda consumed by a fire.
S is for Susan who perished of fits.
T is for Titus who flew into bits.
U is for Una who slipped down a drain.
V is for Victor squashed under a train.
W is for Winnie embedded in ice.
X is for Xerxes devoured by mice.
Y is for Yorick whose head was knocked in.
Z is for Zillah who drank too much gin.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Well there's a list of 26 new tombstones.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

$20 to the first ToTer at your door who can define "ennui" as well as spell it.

"Enn yoo eye?? Whuts that?"


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

*Gashlycrumb Tinies*

A coworker of mine has Gorey's poster of the tinies in his office.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Haunti for sharing that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


> I love the illustrations. If you recorded yourself reading the verses it would be a great audio track for a haunted nursery


Kind of like this?(click on link):

Gashlycrumb Alphabet Movie by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## T-rex (Feb 7, 2011)

The illustrations are the best, sort of child like yet creepy. I am creating a baby doll "area" this year, not sure of setting yet, I have two or three ideas?? However this recorded playing in the back ground would be perfect! Thx for sharing.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That's wonderful Roxy!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy created the music for that on her day off on Monday. I think it came out great. Haunti, that's a cool site you found.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great site Hauntiholik and great job Roxy, that sounds awesome.

I think the illustrations would be perfect for stepping stones leading up to a haunt if anyone had the room.


----------



## scaretastic (Feb 6, 2011)

not bad, very neat  and i agree, a nice haunted nursery rhyme...


----------



## GrimmEverafter (Feb 2, 2011)

Reminds me of A Gorey Demise by Creature Feature. Nicely made :jol:

This would be perfect for doing a haunted schoolhouse, possibly even with some desks or cubbyholes with the same names listed.


----------

